# I have a ton of comics



## Treasureman (Dec 9, 2016)

I just bought a storage unit that appears to have belonged to a Ned Griffin. I have a few hundred comics and a few original sketch pads. I am not sure where to start with these. Any ideas?


----------



## MrPhox (Feb 16, 2017)

Hmm, check the web first, then go with a few to a comics store and check on the net for comics collectors and see if worth anything?


----------

